# does Fage yogurt have active cultures?



## radiowave (Jun 29, 2007)

I love Fage yogurt (it is a plain greek style yogurt that I love to eat with honey). Does anyone know if it has active cultures that are good for intestinal and vaginal health?
Thanks!


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

afaik it has live active cultures, it doesn't have acidopholus (sp?) though. it has L.Bulgaricus, S.Thermophilus, that's why it's so much milder than most other yogurts

yum yum yum


----------



## radiowave (Jun 29, 2007)

thanks so much... any idea about what brand of plain yogurt is good for getting all the active cultures that are good for vaginal health? Thanks!


----------

